# Pop up Ad's within the forum



## huw (May 7, 2002)

ENOUGH NOW


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

If only u used Proxomitron you'd be popup free:

_Proxomitron features a powerful HTML text matching engine able to dynamically alter web pages on the fly. Works with any browser to eliminate cyber-spam like pop-up windows, alerts, banners, animated GIFs, auto-play music, sounds, dynamic HTML, and more. Replace background images with your own, rewrite JavaScripts, even filter normally hidden HTTP header messages. Over 50 filters are included, and equally powerful filters can be created. Selectively replace most any HTML text or tags._

http://fileforum.betanews.com/download. ... 1017302470

it's legally free, btw


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

www.panicware.com

Try the free stopper, it stops about half of them Huw.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Why should you have to use a pop up killer, nobody reads them! they are a pain in the arse, i hav never been to a forum with somany 
I accept that advertising costs pay for this place but this is just taking the piss  at the moment i have 12 yes 12 Fucking adverts in my task bar.
Stop the popups NOW !!! please


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

British Gas - piss off I cannot get Gas in my rural backwater as you refuse to lay the pipes to the two houses that it will feed! So stop trying to sell it to me!

Almost as good as the telemarketing company that tried to sell me a conservatory for the property that I lived in, in Edinburgh. They had apparently seen my place and thought it was ideal. I never did work out where exactly they were going to attach the conservatory onto my fourth floor flat! Muppets!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

This is the only forum I frequent which has pop ups. I appreciate the need to generate revenue but not at the expense of the members. Suggesting pop up filters isn't the point.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Seriously.

FUCK OFF


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> This is the only forum I frequent which has pop ups. I appreciate the need to generate revenue but not at the expense of the members. Suggesting pop up filters isn't the point.


How about if we all send emails to British Gas and BT saying that we have seen their clever pop ups on this forum, and as a result will be switching our custom to NPower and Telewest (or another). Furthermore, you could add that if still reminded by pop ups of their silly brand, you will make it your own personal mission to persuade 3 other family members or close friends to also switch away from said brands.

Virtual militance. Don't let them get away with it.

Failing that you could always threaten to start licking windows in their local high street stores, or direct traffic outside their offices wearing a bobble hat . ;D


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=zzz.gif]

Another inept utility company. Close to BT but not quite


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Almost as good as the telemarketing company that tried to sell me a conservatory for the property that I lived in, in Edinburgh. They had apparently seen my place and thought it was ideal. I never did work out where exactly they were going to attach the conservatory onto my fourth floor flat! Muppets!


Bizarre. Exactly the same thing happened to me when I lived in Edinburgh. You'd have thought they'd have checked which areas have flats.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> How about if we all send emails to British Gas and BT saying that we have seen their clever pop ups on this forum, and as a result will be switching our custom to NPower and Telewest (or another). Â Furthermore, you could add that if still reminded by pop ups of their silly brand, you will make it your own personal mission to persuade 3 other family members or close friends to also switch away from said brands.
> 
> Virtual militance. Â Don't let them get away with it.
> 
> Failing that you could always threaten to start licking windows in their local high street stores, or direct traffic outside their offices wearing a bobble hat . ;D


Laughing out loud ;D ;D Great post Gary.


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Could a pop-up have a pop-up?

It appears I'm the 1million'th visitor and have won something, plus Reader's Digest tell me I've got the chance to win a gazillion pounds. How lucky can one guy get?

(aside from a menage a trois with the minogue sisters)


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> This is the only forum I frequent which has pop ups. I appreciate the need to generate revenue but not at the expense of the members. Suggesting pop up filters isn't the point.


With you 100% Thorney. [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

kill the pop ups!

they just get on everyones TITS and spoil the website and forum.

these are really pissing me and alot of others off.

can somone actually listen and do something about it please.

ta.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well i've IM both Jae and kev regarding this with a link to this post havent heard anything or any comments from either ??? 
Maybe if everyone IM and e-mailed the powers that be we might get a response :-/


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Well i've IM both Jae and kev regarding this with a link to this post havent heard anything or any comments from either Â ???
> Maybe if everyone IM and e-mailed the powers that be we might get a response :-/


Jonah,

I have also sent Jae and Kev ST I.M to ask for a stop to this once and for all as it really is fucking me off big time....every time you you "Click" the mouse another fucker pops up.
They are really spoiling a great forum IMHO of course.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Just get a decent web browser. Quickest one I know is www.avantbrowser.com

900K. Uses engine from internet explorer. looks nicer. Kills popups.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Phil,

Thanks for that...  but I can't use it at work..... :-[
And as Thorney said...you shouldn't have to do this, it's not needed for any other forum or site so why this one ???
If everyone is using some sort of blocker to stop this shit then what is the point in having them. Â :-/

Surely this would drive away anyone who is visiting the site or who might be a potential user ? Â :-/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm lucky i have BB if i was on a 56k dialup i would be even more pissed as these slow systems down even more.
If everbody here used a popup killer then there would be no need for the pop ups, so the easiest thing is to remove the popups  .
On top of that they do put people off using the forum.
Jonah


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> If everbody here used a popup killer then there would be no need for the pop ups, so the easiest thing is to remove the popups  .
> On top of that they do put people off using the forum.


My Point exactly.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Hi Phil,
> 
> Thanks for that...  but I can't use it at work..... :-[
> And as Thorney said...you shouldn't have to do this, it's not needed for any other forum or site so why this one ???
> ...


OK a quick fix for IE.

Go to tools-> internet options.
select security tab
make sure "internet" is selected and select custom level.
scroll down to scripting->active scripting and select disable.
hit ok twice.

Voila, no ads.

Also no smileys in the reply page. :-( but you can still type them in.

You'll also find some other web sites won't work. To get round this you can change the permissions of the restricted zone and add this site to it. I won't go into detail cos I can't be arsed, and I use mozilla anyway.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Sounds dead easy... ;D I'll give it a go. :-/

Regards,
Des.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> OK a quick fix for IE.
> 
> Go to tools-> internet options.
> select security tab
> ...


Phil , did that and it stopped everything , e-mails and all from arriving ! Installed Popper - Stopper JOB DONE ! its free too.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here it is guys COURTESY OF MR WAK !

http://www.panicware.com/popupcenter.html


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

John, I think his point was he can't install other programs at work. I know a few people in that boat.
So you use internet explorer for email?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry mate jumped in with both feet.

No we use Lotus Notes, interesting that actually, if I open a forum link thru Lotus (ie it has sent me a notification of an interesting topic post) the popup stopper dont work. But if I am in the Interbet explorer on the forum then the PUS works a treat (you can tell when its working , it has a pop up ...LOL ! that tells you it has stopped a POP up !)n

But it is a very small pop up right in the bottom corner ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

John, have you checked which browser notes is using? You can configure it to use the built in lotus engine or the internet explorer one. If you use the notes one it'll obviously not be affected. You can also set it to just fire up ie or any other browser.

If you use the avant browser, it puts a little icon in the status bar if it stops a popup.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> John, have you checked which browser notes is using? You can configure it to use the built in lotus engine or the internet explorer one. If you use the notes one it'll obviously not be affected. You can also set it to just fire up ie or any other browser.
> 
> If you use the avant browser, it puts a little icon in the status bar if it stops a popup.


I am an idiot (thanks) with IT so no chance understanding ...many a person has run off in disgust, ask Wak ! ... I have a little "hand" icon on my bottom bar which I can select to switch the PS on/off.
Only thing is , somethings cannot be opened without holding down the control button at the same time as clicking .
Any how I have just worked out that you can have several things openat once ! Is that why they call it windows then ?

PS have you discovered "copy" and "paste" yet, its great ! :-[


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Look - install proxomitron http://www.proxomitron.org and all your woes go away - i've never seen a single pop up on this site and i've never changed my internet security settings once!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Not wishing to speak too soon but I haven't had any pop-ups today. Have they been switched off?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Not wishing to speak too soon but I haven't had any pop-ups today. Have they been switched off?


I asked Jae if something could be done about them and he replied to me this morning saying that they are changing their agency to another and part of the agreement is that there will be no pop ups...or something along those lines... :-/

YIPEEEEE.... ;D
[smiley=iloveyou.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

:-* :-* :-* :-*


----------

